# Astor Piazzolla



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

OK here is some music I adore, that I don't know where it fits.

Is it classical? Is it modern? Is it dance music? Is it jazz? Is it trivial? Is it naïve fanboy to love this stuff? Its too late, I am smitten.

I cannot tell you why I love it. I love it differently than most other music considered "main stream" classical.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Even when "classically" orchestrated, I love it.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Does this not ache.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have enjoyed Piazzolla's music ever since I discovered it when they used it in the film _12 Monkeys_. I have no idea how it should be classified; in this respect it is perhaps similar to Claude Bolling. A weird mix-up of various styles, but very enjoyable.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Piazolla studied with Nadia Boulanger, so it's classical tango. It's approached classically and structured and through-composed. Otherwise, it would be traditional folk music. Great stuff, isn't it? Jazz players love it.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't listen to it regularly, but I enjoy Piazzola's work as well. And what he writes is tango 
Yo Yo ma has an album of his music recorded:









Soul of the Tango: the Music of Astor Piazzola


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I used to listen to it for hours


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I have heard that phrase, classical tango, but I am not sure what to do with it. Is that like "classical, for a tango"?

Whatever. It is so great. That Yo Yo Ma album is amazing.


I am embarrassed to tell you how I got to listening to Astor Piazzolla. I saw a picture of him, black and white, playing a huge piano accordion, I don't remember it being a bandoneon) with a cigarette jammed into his mouth, and the smoke all up above him. The picture made me feel like taking up the accordion, or taking up smoking cigarettes, or both. So intense. So in your face. Like "not only am I going to smoke in front of you, but I am going to play the accordion too. What do you think of that?!  "

I have been a fan ever since.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I have some piano transcriptions that I try and play the treble clef on mandolin. It is not easy stuff.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

JeffD said:


> Does this not ache.


My favorite Piazzolla piece. It's seductive yet beautiful. I do enjoy the Ahn Trio's take on it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Is it classical? Is it modern? Is it dance music? Is it jazz? Is it trivial? Is it naïve fanboy to love this stuff? Its too late, I am smitten.


I would call it "folk music" mind you nothing wrong with that.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I would call it "folk music" mind you nothing wrong with that.


I recall listening to "Zero Hour" maybe 20 years ago - very much Jazz to my way of thinking - and commendable jazz at that.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And of course the _12 Monkeys_ bit, with stills from this weirdest and wonderfullest of surreal films...


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Love his opera "Maria de Buenos Aires''. Be warned though after a listen you'll end up humming the tunes for days.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KRoad said:


> I recall listening to "Zero Hour" maybe 20 years ago - very much Jazz to my way of thinking - and commendable jazz at that.


Thank you for the tip, will try that one. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's composed, published and available in many versions other than Piazzolla himself. Definitely classical music. And excellent.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you see the film "The Tango Lesson" a few years ago? It features a gorgeous dance sequence set to "Libertango" which is just riveting.


----------

